# Z with the BIG BOYS



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

my daily driver is a sentra, I'm posting here to tell ya'll that my faith in the 350z and nissan as a whole is restored. Long long story short my friend let me drive his 07 Z (unfortunatly auto) and it kept up and with a Trans Am WS6 (also annother friend) and gave him a great run for his money. God only knows, had the Z been a stick and I didnt let off (it isnt my car and there was traffic, plus i just plain and simple didnt have the balls) i think i could of... well lets leave that up to ya'll. Point of the story, in my eyes the WS6 is a big boy muscle car, one i would of never thought that the Z could attempt to take. But this taught me to not underestimate your beautiful machines! I hope ya'll prove this to the "big boys" on a daily basis!  go Nissan !


----------

